# I need your guys help quitting smoking, finally...



## JamesM56alum (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok guys i need your help on this one, every one says quit for your self or your loved ones, well iv quit before for both and started back up after a short period of time. This time around i need some serious support from you guys, i know i can quit and i know im going to but i need some help staying off smoking lol

I will be smoking all week on my vacation from the 15th through the 19th while im in florida with my family, but starting the 20th i will not be smoking im quiting cold turkey no patches none of the pills i want to be completely off the stuff. Looked in my trash in the garage and the floorboard of my truck theres like 5 or 10 empty packs of smokes in the garage trash and 4 or 5 empty packs in the floorboard of my truck, each of those are 5.75 each thats not even 2% of what i smoke per year, So once i do quit 100% of the money that i would have spent on cig's will be put into a savings account for when we move in the future. I want to do this for my self and my family's future and i know it's going to be extremely hard to do it but im willing to. 

So heres the deal, every day im going to make a post in this thread on if i smoked or if i didnt and im going to keep track of the days that im free of smoking, im going to do this for 3 months untill the urge goes away and once im done posting i know im going to be completely over smoking. 

Thanks for your support and i know i can do this!


----------



## crabtree (Feb 7, 2012)

I'll tell you how I did it. I smoked for about 15 years, then quit for over two years. I ashamed to say that I've started doing it again now but a pack now lasts me several days instead of just one.

I initially quit on December 29th. It was the first time I tried and was really serious about it. I didn't know if I had the will power to do it but I knew that I really wanted to this time. The first 3 days are the hardest. On my third day after stopping I was about to go crazy. I decided to light one up to get some relief from what I was feeling because it had gotten the best of me. As soon as I took the first draw I instantly felt a feeling of relief wash over me. I was afraid that since I gave in and lit up that I was doomed for failure but that wasn't the case. That just got my mind of the constant nagging urge and gave me a chance to somewhat recuperate from the withdrawal. After that, I went another 3 days without smoking, and on the third day, remembering the relief I felt by giving in 3 days prior, I decided to try it again. The difference this time was that my body had for the most part now adjusted to going without nicotine. I didn't feel that same rush of relief that I did the first time I caved. I knew then that my body was "over it", and the rest was just mental. Figuring out the current cravings were basically just in my mind gave me the confidence to tough it out from then on, and for over two years after that I never touched one. For some reason being out on the boat fishing was the biggest trigger for my cravings. If you can get past that part you've got it whipped.


----------



## nomowork (Feb 7, 2012)

It's a mental game. Here's my story:

I smoked for over twenty years. At the end, it was three pack a day plus! I tried quitting many times and failed many times. I finally decided to quit using a filtering system that was a three week program (over the counter). During the second week, one of my favorite idols, Sammy Davis Jr., died of throat cancer and that was all it took. That day, I threw away all of my cigarettes and associated items into the trash and have not touched one since. 

Good luck. I'm sure anyone who is close to you will offer as much support as you need!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, iv cut back alot over the last year i was at 2 1/2 packs aday down to a pack every couple of days and i know alot of that has to do with the fact im not working in a shop any more where i can light up every 10 min, im behind a parts counter now and i dont have the option to light up as much, which is good in the long run. The fishing is the one thats gonna suck the most cause i smoke alot while im on the boat and i know my wife hates it because she will tell me to stop smoking so much because i swear i will light up every half an hour and she will tell me " You just smoked you can wait! " well half the time i dont even know im doing it i just light up because it's a habbit and im not even craving a smoke, i honestly rarely ever crave a cig because i never wait long enough inbetween cigs to actually crave one.. 

My dad smoked for 30+ years and he quit an gained 170 lbs in the first year and ever since has had problem with his weight and his health associated with over eating, thats my main fear is going from one unhealthy vice to another. Mine is beer, i use to have a really bad drinking problem i would drink a 12 pack a night of coors light and i kicked that to maybe a beer or 2 a week with a neighbor and thats all.

I want my addiction to either be my wife or my boat.... err most likely the boat lol


----------



## BillG (Feb 7, 2012)

YOU CAN DO IT!

I started smoking when I was fifteen. I am now fiftyone. In all those years I quit three times. The first time for two years. A divorce and custody battle had me back at it. Really that's just an excuse.

The second time was for three months because my current wife was having surgery and had to stop until after. I was supporting her.

This time, which has been one month so far is also in support of my wife. Medical tests have determined that if she does not quit smoking she won't be with me as long as we both would like. She says I don't need to, but I know my wife. If i'm smoking she will to. I have never had a problem stopping. I just do it. No patches, pills, etc. My wife is on the patch.

It does not matter how you do it. It only matters that you want to do it. I believe that's what helps you accomplish most things.
I am going to follow your thread as motivation for myself and to watch your progress.

Good Luck and Have a Great Vacation


----------



## fender66 (Feb 7, 2012)

It's mind over matter grasshopper. A strong mind will win.

Go get 'em.

Last time I smoked was over 25 years ago. (Thank God, someone put me out) :LOL2:


----------



## arkansasnative (Feb 8, 2012)

You may think it's hogwash but my step-dad actually got hypnotized after smoking for 20+ years. He went to a hypnotism appointment and then they gave him audio tapes to listen to as he slept for the following couple of weeks. Of course he also wanted to quit and was very determined to drop the habit, but he hasn't touched a cigarette in over 10 years now... Good luck and stay strong!


----------



## kmsnowman (Feb 8, 2012)

Best of luck you can do it! =D>


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks guys im actually getting kinda excited to see how hard its going to be.


----------



## overboard (Feb 8, 2012)

hey catfish: lets do some math here.
lets assume you smoke 1 1/2 pks. a day, for 34 yrs.
$8.65 a day x 365 days= $3,157.25 per yr. x 34 yrs. =$107,346.50 (and that figure will be a lot more, because of price increases)
now aside from the money; the health risk, shortness of breath, and other smoking related issues, should be considered.
now this will create another problem. if you quit. what do you do with the extra money, in the extra years you will probablly live. 
I could suggest buying a FEW NEW TINBOATS! and an occasional new truck to tow them.  

HOPE THIS HELPS! and if you get the urge [-X !!!
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## clamman (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Catfish,
I quit 24 years ago at the age of 36....smoked 2 1/2 paks a day of Salems. I went COLD TURKEY - and it was BRUTAL !! At first I thought about cigarettes constantly ( and I mean that). You find that every where you look, there is something to remind you of smoking, ( another smoker, a butt on the ground, when you stop to get gas they are behind the counter). But I decided that I really was going to try and kick the habit....In the beginning it was minute by minute, then hour by hour ( that stage didn't come for me until about 2 months into quitting !!) 
At about the 4 month stage, my smell cleared up and I finally realized how bad the smell of smoke hangs in your clothes, your hair,your home, your car, etc.,etc.,etc. At this point , I bought the 2 secretaries in my office a dozen flowers each along with a nice lunch, and apologized to them for how much I must have intruded on them when I smoked in thier office ( neither of them smoked).
It took me YEARS to finally overcome the urge to smoke. And I know I was a total BEAR to my wife for the first year or so!! Just short tempered, snappy, on edge...all because of the addiction to nicotine. ANd make NO MISTAKE about it it IS an ADDICTION!
I used ( and still use) wrigley chewing gum to substitute one habit for another....I was very, very lucky, because it worked for me.. ANd whatever you use that works for you, GO FOR IT!! The patch, nicotine gum, accupuncture, hypnosis find something and stick to it....hang in there man...it will be very hard...but you CAN do it !!! YOU CAN DO IT !!!


----------



## BassGeek54 (Feb 9, 2012)

I smoked for about 35 years and tomorrow marks 4 years since I quit. I quit cold turkey too. No pills, no patches, no nicotine gum. It wasn't easy but what worked for me was a 1 day at a time thing. I would just do something else when I started thinking about smoking. The end of the first day I just said to myself -- I made it one day. Then it was made through the next day. I just built on that until I didn't think about how many days it had been. It may not work for everyone but it worked for me.

Do whatever it takes for you to make it. You can do it. You will feel better, food will taste better and you can smell things again. Plus as you mentioned the money savings can buy a lot of gear, a new motor...boat or whatever. Good luck!!!


----------



## River (Feb 10, 2012)

I smoked for 40 years trying to quit many times. Im quit 4 mounths ago today. Chantex worked for me. The theory was to pick a date to quit in the future, start the med 1 week before you quit and continue the med for 5 more weeks.The commercials says it works for 44% of people, thank God Im 1 of them. I truly do not miss it at all.Do what ever it takes, I'm rooting for you to....River


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks alot guys ! 10 more days untill the beginning of the end of my smoking!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 10, 2012)

A good sore throat and my cheapness being stronger than my addiction to nicotine is what helped me quit


----------



## ditchen (Feb 10, 2012)

post when you have quit. Each day, each hr,.....post when your are a quitter!

I am a quitter!

Good Luck!!!


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 11, 2012)

those first 2 weeks are brutal,then it gets real easy real quick. coming up on 6 years now.i just wish the wife would quit.it was really tough quitting while she still smokes.


----------



## HANGEYE (Feb 11, 2012)

I also have a smoking problem. Quit when I went into the service in 69 because I didn't have a choice. Didn't smoke again until about 75. Been at it ever since. Tried to quit once about 1980 but only made it about 3 months. The wife says I quit about 20 times a pack, but that just doesn't seem to have much humor to it any more. Going to try the Chantex (spelling) thing and hope for the best.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 12, 2012)

8 more days guys, i ran out of smokes last night half way through workin on this dudes truck. I told my self im not going to make a special trip to go buy any or send my wife to buy me some so i sucked it up MAN was i pissy by the end of the night, i feel bad for my wife an kids come the 20th because it's going to be really hard not to lose my temper.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok guys yesterday was my first day not smoking, i had one at 8am yesterday and crumpled the pack up an threw it in the garbage...

about 7 hours later i was so freaking close to going an digging in the trash for that pack of cigs, man i hate this feeling everytime i go outside i wanna light up, i take the dog for a walk i wanna light up, i get in the truck i wanna light up... hell i bone my wife i wanna light up I HATE THIS FEELING!!!!!!!!!!

remind me what's so bad about smoking ?!


----------



## crabtree (Feb 21, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> ... hell i bone my wife i wanna light up I HATE THIS FEELING!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> remind me what's so bad about smoking ?!



Haha, got a chuckle out of this.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 21, 2012)

Dude, you can do this, dont be like me, I didnt smoke or drink till I was 21 actually I started both habits over seas. I was a partying fool!!!! When I was 34 I had a heart attack, spent 13 days flat on my back in ICU, results= couple arteries 90 something blocked, lower 1/3 of my heart is dead and I'm on a crap load of pills. The night I had my heart attack, I dropped to my knee and promised the Lord if he let me see my children grow up I'd stop partying, I kept my promise and apparently he kept his, I saw my children grow up, I have a beatuiful Grandson and I'm still here. YOU CAN DO THIS!!!!!


----------



## nomowork (Feb 21, 2012)

You won't regret it. Keep trying!


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 21, 2012)

I have never smoked, drank or done any kind of drugs...but my brother has and I can promise you he would tell you he doesn't regret quitting for a second. He is so much more healthy and fit now.


----------



## clamman (Feb 21, 2012)

Those of us who quit KNOW what you are going through,
and it's hard...REAL hard...But...HANG IN THERE..

One minute, one hour, one day at a time......

*YOU CAN Do It !!*


----------



## F239141 (Feb 21, 2012)

I went to buy a pack one day and it was a little over $3 I quit, said to hell with this crap, had smoked for 4 years.

My Dad smoked 30 years, and one day he got tired of burning holes in his suits and threw the pack in the golve box of his police cruiser and said the same thing I did, to hell with this.

Its a matter of will power and how you want to see yourself, I wish everyone the best of luck for quiting ANY BAD HABIT they have, that they are willingly and trying to ditch


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 21, 2012)

My experience with quitting, like everyone else's, is one of quitting several times over about a 10 year period, certain each time that this time was going to be THE time. One morning, like so many others, waking up coughing for 5 minutes, hacking up a bunch of crap from my throat and lungs, grabbing my coffee and lighting up, I asked myself what the hell I was doing and if I really wanted to feel this way and eventually a lot worse, every morning for the rest of my life. 

Then I got up, put out the smoke, dumped the ashtray and the rest of the pack into the toilet and flushed them. I then proceeded to clean my house, dumping all astrays in the toilet so I coun't scrounge for butts later and then doing a thorough cleaning of the entire place, starting with the TV & Computer screens and the windows. Seeing those cleaning rags get covered wit tar and other smoke residue just reinforced my will to quit. That day was 15 years ago and I haven't had a tobacco product of any kind since.

Make up your mind that you don't want to smoke any longer rather than that you want to quit. That way, you're doing something you want to do rather than giving up something. Then don't think or talk about smoking, other than concentrating to overcome urges to smoke, unless someone notices and remarks that you aren't smoking. I had stopped for a week before my wife noticed and asked me if I was still smoking. And she had been on my ass for 15 years to stop. Mind over matter... If you don't mind, it don't matter. :wink: 

Good luck, whatever way you get off the coffin nails just do it for yourself. If money is your motivator, use that. Whatever works.

You'll be glad you did.


----------



## overboard (Feb 21, 2012)

$$$$$$$$, HEALTH- IT'S A HABIT!!!
lots of people quit, QUITTING WONT KILL YOU!!
NO! NO! NO! the craving will get less and less [-X


----------



## luckyeights (Feb 22, 2012)

Well here's my story. I smoked 1 1/2 to 2 packs a day for over 30 years. Paused (quit) several times, once for 9 months. Just never could get rid of the craving. 

Finally I decided that I wanted to see my grandkids up. I set down and came up with a game plan. I decided the best time for me to quit was when I would be away from work. I had a week of vacation coming up and I knew I wouldn't be around the GANG so that would help. I got off work on a Friday morning and had 1 cig left. I lite it walking across the parking lot and climbed in the truck. At the end of it as I dropped it in the ashtray and asked God to take this addiction away. 

The following week, I had so much energy I couldn't stand myself. I kept myself busy doing anything. It helped me keep my mind off the cigs and I also believe it helped with the flushing of nicotine from my body thru sweat and the increased intake of water. 

Come April 9th it will be 3 years since I quit this time and Lord willing the last time. Still get the craving every once and a while, but now I just take a few seconds and laugh about it.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks alot guys for the support, the cravings arent as strong but they'er still there. 

i will say it takes ALOT less to piss me off now, its almost stupid how easily i snap now an i dont like that, it's the simplist things that piss me off like earlier my wifes dog peed on the patio concret which before didnt really bother me i'd just take the hose an wash it off this time i freaked out on the little guy an he ran under the chair an didnt come back out for like 2 hours, i swear if i had got my hands on em i might have killed em.

But i just keep biting my tongue " Litterally " to take my mind off of the craving an hopfully that'll help me through it!


----------



## clamman (Feb 22, 2012)

Try *Chewing Gum*.....

worked for me for over 20 years , and still does! ANYTHING to help you get over the addiction ...
*YOU CAN DO IT *!!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 23, 2012)

Yep, just another day im still craving as usual. At this point i dont even wanna go outside or drive my truck cause i cant light up it's kinda crazy i feel like i lost a old friend or something! :evil:


----------



## fender66 (Feb 23, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> Yep, just another day im still craving as usual. At this point i dont even wanna go outside or drive my truck cause i cant light up it's kinda crazy i feel like i lost a old friend or something! :evil:



Like I tell my daughters....."You have a choice when picking your friends....choose wisely."


----------



## BillG (Feb 23, 2012)

Tommorrow is seven weeks for me and the wife. I did cold turkey and she is doing the patch. I still think about a smoke now and then, but I just keep going. The wife told me she's tired of me biting her head off. I did'nt think I was. 

Keep fighting the urge. You know you can do it.
Good Luck


----------



## Bigkat650 (Feb 23, 2012)

My biggest problem was it was routine. It was my routine to get to work and have a smoke... work 2 hours, have a smoke... eat lunch, have a smoke... 2 hours later, smoke... and one last one before I left for the day. Every day, that was my routine....

I considered the e-cig, I tried the gum in the past... But I wanted to do it cold turkey, which is the way to do it. The sooner you can get the nicotine and the drugs out of your body, the better--and the sooner the cravings will subside.

For me, it was all about will power and breaking that routine. It's amazing what you can do just by setting your mind to it--I mean really setting your mind to it. You'll get cravings, and it will be tough--darn tough at times... For me, the toughest times where was I get stressed out. When I got stressed at work, a cig was my solution. What I started doing was when I got stressed was, I just stepped away. Getting away from the stress for 5-10 minutes--but I never went out to where I smoked--always a different location. Sometimes it was my car, sometimes it was just going for a walk, sometimes I just went into the bathroom--anything to distract me from the stressor and smoking a cig.

When you think about smoking, think about your health; your family; your friends; the money your saving instead. Get a punching bad and punch it for a couple minutes... it helps.

Ultimately, you will have to be the deciding factor in whether you quit or not. No one can quit for you. If your set on quitting, you will. YOU CAN DO IT!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 24, 2012)

K so i put around 15 bucks in the jar today an i figured that's about what i would have spent since i quit 4 days ago. Thats about the onlything that's keeping me going i personally dont think smoking is truely bad for your health " yes i know im going to get yelled at for that " i never really lost any taste in foods or drinks i still just have as much energy as i did when i was younger, But the smell in the clothing and the cost of the cig's every week is whats really driving me to quit, every time iv saved is going towards our move back to fla!


----------



## fender66 (Feb 24, 2012)

> i personally dont think smoking is truely bad for your health



yeah....you're right. Nothing bad for your health. I don't see any difference in the lungs pictured below. [-X

BTW...that's a non smoker's lungs VS a smoker's lungs.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 24, 2012)

I saw that stuff in highschool man, sheeps lungs an stuff like that but i can promise you by the time that cought up to me i would have died of something else, i dont have any expectation of living past 80 i work around way too many chemicals an now adays we push our bodys way further than we should, IE not eating correctly or doing things to harm your health " Smoking being one "


----------



## Hanr3 (Feb 24, 2012)

I quit a long, long time ago. 
Cold turkey!

Drink water!

Dont laugh, there are a ton of reasons it makes sense.
Your still moving your hand to your mouth.
Water will flush your body of nicotine faster than anything else.
You wont be stuffing your face with food.
You wont get dehydrated and crave something.

The downside. I never got so tired of ice water in my life. However to this day I never use ice. Been over 25 years now. Still not smoking and still no ice in my beverages.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 25, 2012)

lol water = detox man! it works i know that's how i kicked a different habbit i had. 

Man this really sucks but the hard cravings are slowly going away but i still get the craving whenever i go outside, i can feel the ache in my chest for it. Bugs the crap outta me.. #-o


----------



## Hanr3 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yea, I missed that feeling too. Especially around a campfire while have a few cold ones with friends on a weekend campout.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 27, 2012)

its been 7 days since i quit the cravings are getting easier to deal with im still getting the cravings pretty heavy when im in the garage working on something and im finding it pretty hard to focus on anything because whenever i think i'd always light up to keep my mind on what im doing, so now it feels like im forgetting every freaking thing im doing


----------



## nomowork (Feb 27, 2012)

Keep forging ahead.

What worked for me was sunflower seeds although it was messy and another addiction! I had too much tied up in dental work to do the gum chewing thing.

You're almost over the hump! =D>


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 27, 2012)

Your signature says all you need to know about your smoking habit from this point on, 'cause you're past the hard part now !!!! "If it aint broke you're not trying hard enough..." Keep at it and you can't miss. The cravings will haunt you for years, but as of right now, you broke the habit and you've got it beat !!!! You're an EX smoker !!!!!

Congratulations !!!!! =D> 8)


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 28, 2012)

ty guy's it's gotten ALOT easier to deal with them now the cravings have become so minimal i can actually enjoy being outside, the one i am very worried about is my first fishing season as a none smoker, i smoked more on the boat then i did any where else.. i have a very big feeling the dentist is going to be my new best friend cause imma be chewing gum like its going out of style.


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 29, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> ty guy's it's gotten ALOT easier to deal with them now the cravings have become so minimal i can actually enjoy being outside, the one i am very worried about is my first fishing season as a none smoker, i smoked more on the boat then i did any where else.. i have a very big feeling the dentist is going to be my new best friend cause imma be chewing gum like its going out of style.


Make your boat a non-smoking area and just don't take any with you. If the cravings get too intense, jump in the water. That should at least give you something else to think about. :wink: :LOL2:


----------



## Mojo^ (Feb 29, 2012)

After 40 years of smoking my wife is now in day 6 of her attempt to quit. She is using patches and e-cigs but is still wound-up tight. Even the dog is avoiding her and hiding-out in the back of the house. I'm sure he senses danger. I quit many years ago without a hitch but still pick them up every once in a while in times of extreme stress. I'll smoke a few or maybe even a pack and then put them down again with no ill effects. Somehow I just get to a point where I have had enough and am able to put them down without any cravings. I wish my wife could do the same. She is really struggling and is having a very rough go of it.


----------

